# Hot Hot Hot - Not



## chime101 (Jan 30, 2015)

Hi - just wondered if anyone could give some advice.

I am using a Select Deluxe (almost a classic)

I prime the pump and wait 10 mins - however (especially with latte) I get complaints about the coffee being 'tepid'. I often have to give a 10 second microwave blast to keep the wife happy ;-)

I would also prefer the Espresso to be hotter.

Is there any adjustment I can do or am I doing anything wrong ?

cheers


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

Have you tried leaving it longer than 10 mins, is it any hotter? I usually leave mine about 12-15 mins in the morning and it is hot enough.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Is the portafilter fully heated up - this will leech a lot of heat if it isn't. If you are in a hurry, you can always heat to operating temp by running some hot water over it.


----------



## chime101 (Jan 30, 2015)

I will try leaving longer than 10 mins to check - The portlier is very hot when I load it. ;-)

Thx


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Try leaving it on for at least 25-30 mins then try it again.


----------



## TomBurtonArt (Jan 18, 2015)

Are you preheating your cup and using a thermometer for milk?

The temprature of the espresso isn't going to have much of an effect on the overall temp of a latte drink.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

TomBurtonArt said:


> Are you preheating your cup and using a thermometer for milk?
> 
> The temprature of the espresso isn't going to have much of an effect on the overall temp of a latte drink.


This. Temp of the milk will be the main factor but milky drinks shouldn't be scalding. Get her telt!


----------



## TomBurtonArt (Jan 18, 2015)

I aim for 150f for milky drinks.


----------

